# Question regarding unfixed male/female pair



## Adrienne123 (May 13, 2009)

If you have an unfixed male/female pair will the male for sure spray and mark territory? Or since he has a 'mate' at home will he not bother to spray? Thanks for any info!


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Both are unfixed? I'd say regardless he is going to spray.

Leslie


----------



## MyCatRocks1121 (Jul 26, 2009)

He very well might....


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

If the male is not neutered I would expect him to spray, not only to advertise to any/all unspayed females that he is in the area and for them to 'drop in' for a visit, but also to announce his 'intimidating' presence to all other male cats. If an unspayed female is also kept in the home, I would expect this spraying behavior to increase as he attempts to 'protect' his resource and breeding rights.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

I would suggest that you get him neutered ASAP. Once they start spraying, they are likely to continue. It's iffy as to whether neutering will stop a cat who is already spraying.


----------



## AnimalCrazy20 (Jul 22, 2009)

I would suggest you get both your cats fixed ASAP. They're are too many cats and kittens,yes kittens aswell in shelters being put to sleep because owners don't spay or neuter they're cats. Not ALL kittens find a home. 
Not only that but it can cause health problems.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

It is VERY likely he will spray, especially when he has a female in heat around, to ward off other males. Not to mention you have female heats to deal with which includes insistent yowling to call to mates that might be around and random intact males showing up at your house, she will probably spray while in heat as well to say to passing males "I'm ready!!". Female cats will go into heat every few weeks for months. Your intact male may also try very hard to get to your female, no one should have a six month old pregnant cat (about the age she can start getting pregnant, although it's not unheard of for it to be earlier) so every effort has to be made to keep them apart which really stinks because you want your cats to be able to hang out together but since she'll be in heat very frequently that will be hard to accomplish.
You also have to worry about your male trying to escape in order to find other mates, they are in no way monogamous so even if he has an intact female at home he will try to get to others around town. I've also read female in heat will try to escape.

Overall I think having sexually mature cats is a pain in the butt and dangerous, cats may get outside and get killed plus the danger of the male getting your cat or other cats pregnant resulting in more kittens in a world FULL of unwanted kittens. I go on craigslist and am appalled at the number of free kittens, people just don't have room. To be worthy of breeding cats IMO someone needs to have something very, very special, cats with therapy cat titles to prove they are outgoing, especially in outgoing breeds like Siamese, it proves they have the proper outgoing temperament(yes it can be done) or who have proven themselves in the show ring to be excellent examples of their breed. The last thing we need are just more "good pets" with no proof of that other than the owners saying their mom and dad are nice to them. I can find a few million of those on petfinder thank you very much.


----------



## Adrienne123 (May 13, 2009)

Thank you all for your information. Just to clarify, Dolce will be getting neutered and China has already been fixed. The question was for someone I know that was thinking of getting a male but was concerned about spraying and she already has an intact female. I would not ever add to the pet population. I just went to our shelter on Wed, my upstairs neighbor adopted a four year old female. They have so many kitties that the price is only $25. 

Dolce will be getting fixed very soon. I just inquired about the price at my vet clinic and am saving a bit every week toward it.


----------



## Cat_Obsessed (Aug 6, 2009)

The male cat I raised from a kitten started spraying around 8 months old, and after the first time I saw him spray I got him neutered and he has not done it since. He lived with two spayed females at the time. While it was always my intention to get him neutered, I just didn't realize he would mature so young. If money is an issue for you or your friend...check out this website!

http://www.spayusa.org/

You can search for a low cost/free spay/neuter clinic in your area or the surrounding areas. Usually the total price is around $20-40, slightly more for dogs. They also give them their annual vaccines if needed included in the same low fee. It is not extra. Some even give a dose of Revolution, or some other flea/heartworm preventative. Not all do this, though.

As of right now, millions of cats and kittens are being euthanized every year in our shelters. Make certain to explain this to your friend in a friendly matter. Some shelters have such a high intake of cats, that they euthanize 99% of them, some immediately after they are surrendered. Altering cats and drastically reducing the population is the only thing we can do to save the animals we love from being killed every minute of every day. 

Also, as mentioned above, not altering a cat greatly increases it's risk for health problems, such as ovarian or testicular cancers, infections, and also illnesses in other parts of their body. Good luck, I hope your friend alters her new addition, and tell her thanks for adopting a cat. She most likely is saving his life!


----------

